# dogs traveling in Breakdown trucks!



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

We have just returned from France .The pet passport scheme is Brilliant!. We broke down on the return journey and the van had to go on a low loader  Because we live in the northeast of England the first van took us to Peterbrough and the driver allowed us to sit with Anouk in the cab. The next driver said we had to leave her in the van . Anouk is never left in the van on her own never mind on a lowloader swinging around We payed extra to go on the channel tunnel so we wouldn:t have to leave her in the van! Luckily we managed to get our vehicle started and so refused the second truck. I just wonder about the saftey of leaving the dog on the lowloader after all its not safe!! for me to travel in it but perfectly ok for the dog!! What would happen if there was an accident?Just thought I would share this info By the way I was totally unaware of any restriction on taking pet food to France and took all of Anouks in blissful ignorance


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've had my car recovered twice, the longest journey only being 40 miles, and both times the driver hasn't allowed the dog in the cab, and both times they have been fine left in the car.

The last time was a 40 mile trip up the M4 and I was worried about Charlie, but he was sitting in his usual place on the front passenger seat with his harness on, and every time I looked back he seemed perfectly OK. I think it was an interesting new experience for him. Not sure if being in the van would make a difference, or what would happen if anything went wrong.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Had to be removed from a site in North Wales by a breakdown company and they wouldn't allow the dog in the cab - must admit I was not surprised, not everybody wants their clothes covered in dog hairs! Anyway, he (the dog) travelled in the van and was perfectly OK, probably slept, thinking he had been left on his own whilst we went to the ablutions block!


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

Whats this food business? 8O 

I just got my pet passports and intend to take my dog food with me, I guess I would rather my dogs are in their normal travelling area which will be sorted when I get my MH I wouldn't want them loose in the cab of a breakdown truck. Thanks for putting this in my mind though its something that needs considering when sorting out their travel arrangements.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

A very interesting post.

On a similar but different theme, if trains are cancelled and replaced by coaches, dogs are not usually allowed on the coaches, yet are welcome on the trains!

Russell


----------

